# problem with nailspotter



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Did a big medical building used nail spotter looked great through paint electrician put on lights lhts now they all look crowned what the heck went wrong we even wiped the third coat.coat tight could it just be the lighting they're all fluorescent which hang down 6 inches any ideas ?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Are you going all 3 coats with the spotter, you can get heavy flashing if you do.We have got some companies here that have banned them here. They had way too many problems with them , and call backs, Usually on high lighted areas or sunshine walls.
I only go the last coat with them and thats it, except garages and stuff like that


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

I went the second and third coat went side to side so it finished about 5 inches I looked perfect right through paint they put those lines on and instant ****


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

thin the mud down a little more and close the blade up tight if yours adjust[mine does] less is better


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

That should be ok with what you did, should get no flash doing it that way.
was it just on ceilings, or walls too. sounds to me like a paint issue
do you know what they painted with, I find painters cheat ceilings in, a spray and a roll and their done


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Only on ceiling they sprayed and rolled once no primer was fine then the lights came on


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

No Primer????


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

No primer big rush they were trying to paint over wet mud could've pulled my hair out


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> No primer big rush they were trying to paint over wet mud could've pulled my hair out


 Ya cant blame the painter for crowned looking screws. Primer or semi paint. Flash yes . Crowning thats a drywall issue. My guess is that mud was put on 2 heavy or sanded before completely dry. Did you check it with a light? a light would have revealed this before paint. i use a pexl headlamp for high ceilings. Another guess but if everthing else looks good and screws are bad usually means moisture in the rock. Another words drywall mud expanding, drywall board shrinking. Thank god I have a moisture meter.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Crowned really wasn't right word they flashed we use 500 watt halogens to sand I think it was the lights they put up more than anything


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> Crowned really wasn't right word they flashed we use 500 watt halogens to sand I think it was the lights they put up more than anything


 Lighting can be a bitch. Tell them painters to start using primer. It always sucks when everything looks good but then the lights come on. i still would check the rock with a meter. Either way tell the Gc it needs more dy time to get painters of your heels.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> No primer big rush they were trying to paint over wet mud could've pulled my hair out


 
Thats madness, Wet mud as well?? So it wasnt sanded before the painting, Wet mud + No primer + bad lighting = disaster, Sometimes the conditions we get are BS, Then they complain when it goes wrong.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Yous guys put way too many screws in the field. I see the pics.
3 to 4 screws per stud, ceilings ,yes a must. walls,, GLUE will hold the sheet for many,many,many years to come. 

One screw every other stud at the most. If glued PROPERLY ! A wall sheet ,
may not need any field screws. depending on the framing. 
[ metal stud work different story,, i know.]
Is it code to sow the field with screws?
I've never used a nail spotter,, but i have fixed what they leave behind.
A hump. A long narrow hump. And ,,, NO,, the glue will not disturb the recess if used properly. :hang:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

sdrdrywall said:


> Did a big medical building used nail spotter looked great through paint electrician put on lights lhts now they all look crowned what the heck went wrong we even wiped the third coat.coat tight could it just be the lighting they're all fluorescent which hang down 6 inches any ideas ?


This is a thread I didn't want to see, I'm just looking at getting nail spotters. Anyone else have any recomendations on nail spotter brands? or whats better wheels or skid plate (sorry to hijack thread).


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

This is not a nailspotter issue, this is a damn painter issue. When you don't prime raw rock/mud, you get flashing. Ask any GOOD painter and they will tell you that.
Even if it is a good single coat system, you will see a lot of ****.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> This is a thread I didn't want to see, I'm just looking at getting nail spotters. Anyone else have any recomendations on nail spotter brands? or whats better wheels or skid plate (sorry to hijack thread).


Their a good toy to get kiwiman, I call them the last little toy to add to your arsenal.I would say 95% of guys who have posted on here do the 1st coat buy hand at least. Then they go to the spotter.
I use the one with the skid, I have not tried the ones with the wheels. Our DW supply guy said the ones with the wheels did not catch on around here, but thats 3rd person hear say. Maybe someone who has used both can throw their 2bucks worth in. I would go for a 3" spotter, mines a TT, I'm sure CT and DM are good too

And quit hijacking the threads kiwiman, I wanted to hijack it with boco's moisture meter:whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Seems a few of you are hand/idoit stick sanders as well, Machine sander will level em out good, Im sticking with the 3 and finishing with 5.5, You all thought it loads em up to much from my pics, Kiwi has seen it and it dosnt, Once the 5.5 is sanded it leaves a nice 3.5 or so wide, level, well feathered of nail spot. The finished edges of that tool are as tight as a stain even before sanding :thumbsup: I have Goldblatt spotters which are same as tapetechs, The goldblatt rubbers seem soft and sticky, The tapetechs have a different type of rubber like the boxes, A brownish firmer rubber that slips better instead of soft black rubber, Thanks to Woody at drywall Zone i have some on the way, Good web site that :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Seems a few of you are hand/idoit stick sanders as well, Machine sander will level em out good, Im sticking with the 3 and finishing with 5.5, You all thought it loads em up to much from my pics, Kiwi has seen it and it dosnt, Once the 5.5 is sanded it leaves a nice 3.5 or so wide, level, well feathered of nail spot. The finished edges of that tool are as tight as a stain even before sanding :thumbsup: I have Goldblatt spotters which are same as tapetechs, The goldblatt rubbers seem soft and sticky, The tapetechs have a different type of rubber like the boxes, A brownish firmer rubber that slips better instead of soft black rubber, Thanks to Woody at drywall Zone i have some on the way, Good web site that :thumbsup:


Don't get all heart broken cazna. I think you know yourself the camera can make things look really great, or WTF, is that my work  I think more guys should post their work, Then they will see what I'm talking about, and what some of us already know. It's hard to explain, but things look so different in pictures, than in real life, and Slimpickins said it's hard to photograph White !!!!!!

And quit picking on the idiot stick, we that use one have super smooth work:whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> And quit picking on the idiot stick, we that use one have super smooth work:whistling2:


I would actully like to see this super smooth work, I will bring Flossy for you to try


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> I would actully like to see this super smooth work, I will bring Flossy for you to try


Flossy








Isn't she Kiwimans girl


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

:lol::lol::clap: Well done........again


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> :lol::lol::clap: Well done........again


He's quick isn't he, He must subscribe to www.sheep jokes dot com and have a database full of comeback lines :blink:.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Flossy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok... another true sheep story, many years ago the kids had a pet lamb called "lambchops", until one day I had it...Um...reincarnated, long story short, one of the kids said "whats for tea dad" I said "lambchops"....I have never told them the truth to this day


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

_If you need to *sand screws* with a *power sander*,stop blaming the painter._


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

moore said:


> Yous guys put way too many screws in the field. I see the pics.
> 3 to 4 screws per stud, ceilings ,yes a must. walls,, GLUE will hold the sheet for many,many,many years to come.
> 
> One screw every other stud at the most. If glued PROPERLY ! A wall sheet ,
> ...


do you glue all your jobs,most importantly,do you get paid for it?? I try to sell glue on all our high end homes,unfortunately this day & age its a hard to convince sale.


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

Okay so which spotter is the best and what are the best methods to use them? I used to use a blueline 3 inch but I only used it 3rd coat after hand fill because I would get pinholes.. I need to get another but for it to be a worthy investment id like to use it on both coats.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

jmr said:


> Okay so which spotter is the best and what are the best methods to use them? I used to use a blueline 3 inch but I only used it 3rd coat after hand fill because I would get pinholes.. I need to get another but for it to be a worthy investment id like to use it on both coats.


 get a 2 inch spotter ..first coat 2 inch ....second coat 3inch


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Final touch drywall said:


> do you glue all your jobs,most importantly,do you get paid for it?? I try to sell glue on all our high end homes,unfortunately this day & age its a hard to convince sale.


$50 per case. 12 tubes . 1 tube per 5 sheets. 4x12,, 54s take more.
hangers here all use glue. I won't touch a high end house or a goverment shack ,, If it's not glued . I have not worked a job since 1985 that was not glued. A 30 ft sloping ceiling without glue:blink: is just wrong!
ceilings without glue makes no sense . was in a 8000 sq ft home a few months ago , doing repairs ,, year up. tapers would not come back.. h/o called me. wife stepped through ceiling/ stress cracks / the norm.
NO GLUE ! cut a square out of ceiling ,, no glue.. this house had the same
call back problems a glued house would. they had a family room ,,, the ceiling was so high ,, i had to squint to see it,,, NO GLUE! I slid over to a door way. 1/4 bead each stud. DO NOT GLUE BUTTS! I'm sure you know that f/t ,, If you find a hanger who doesn't know how to use glue. don't use him! 
HERE we use OSI formula #38 ,, drywall adhesive ,, eliminates nail pops/bridges miner framing gaps/reduces fasteners up to 50 PERCENT!!

Using glue ..does not take that much more time,,, material wise,, It's the cheapest product the hangers use. In my view ,, the most important!


the glued rock has nothing to do with screw pops! I've seen screw pops in houses that were glued,,,and not glued ,, that's a lumber problem!
and a seasonal problem!


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

We used glue on every job for about 10 years now no builders want to pay for it and bidding is so tight now you can lose a house for the cost and a few of the counties we work in you have to put 4 screws in field every stud whether its glued or not so you might as well keep your money for glue you can't put a piece of tape on the wall till inspected


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

moore said:


> $50 per case. 12 tubes . 1 tube per 5 sheets. 4x12,, 54s take more.
> hangers here all use glue. I won't touch a high end house or a goverment shack ,, If it's not glued . I have not worked a job since 1985 that was not glued.  A 30 ft sloping ceiling without glue:blink: is just wrong!
> ceilings without glue makes no sense . was in a 8000 sq ft home a few months ago , doing repairs ,, year up. tapers would not come back.. h/o called me. wife stepped through ceiling/ stress cracks / the norm.
> NO GLUE ! cut a square out of ceiling ,, no glue.. this house had the same
> ...


Yes but glueing will bridge gaps in lumber.and crowns and bonds the rock to the wall so when it does srink it will move with it helping with less screw pops...helping not stoping


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> Yes but glueing will bridge gaps in lumber.and crowns and bonds the rock to the wall so when it does srink it will move with it helping with less screw pops...helping not stoping


 
All hanging in NZ is glue Smisner, Very few screws in the boards. Can make for bowed walls though.

Scroll down to my 2nd lot of pics in this thread of me holding the level against the wall, All walls are this way, Its the glue holding it out from the wall.

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/high-shoulders-1422/


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> We used glue on every job for about 10 years now no builders want to pay for it and bidding is so tight now you can lose a house for the cost and a few of the counties we work in you have to put 4 screws in field every stud whether its glued or not so you might as well keep your money for glue you can't put a piece of tape on the wall till inspected


CODE? We had a county here a few years ago ,that tried the wallboard inspection before tape....that inspector's not with us anymore:sneaky2:

Every d/c in 5 counties was PISSED! It could take this a few days before he would inspect the rock after hung... tapers waiting..
But this is here.. your up north.. much stricter guide lines.
I forget that sometimes:blink:.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> All hanging in NZ is glue Smisner, Very few screws in the boards. Can make for bowed walls though.
> 
> Scroll down to my 2nd lot of pics in this thread of me holding the level against the wall, All walls are this way, Its the glue holding it out from the wall.
> 
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/high-shoulders-1422/


 too much glue?


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

cazna said:


> All hanging in NZ is glue Smisner, Very few screws in the boards. Can make for bowed walls though.
> 
> Scroll down to my 2nd lot of pics in this thread of me holding the level against the wall, All walls are this way, Its the glue holding it out from the wall.
> 
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/high-shoulders-1422/


I glue and screw all my rock...if your not screwing you field it makes sence way the joint is allways lower of corse the glue will buldge the field with out screws to pull it back..either way im for glueing and screwing..I could list all the pros to this but that could take a wile:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> I glue and screw all my rock...if your not screwing you field it makes sence way the joint is allways lower of corse the glue will buldge the field with out screws to pull it back..either way im for glueing and screwing..I could list all the pros to this but that could take a wile:thumbsup:


take a while .. some need to know.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

jmr said:


> Okay so which spotter is the best and what are the best methods to use them? I used to use a blueline 3 inch but I only used it 3rd coat after hand fill because I would get pinholes.. I need to get another but for it to be a worthy investment id like to use it on both coats.


Personally, I would purchase the 3" first. You can finish coat with it if you wanted,while the 2 you can't or wouldn't want to. Try the search function on here, theres older post out there on the spotter.From what I have read, almost everyone does 1st coat by hand. then after that the sky is the limit on what combination you can do. I use it on final coat, 10x faster than that time consuming make it look pretty hand coat. And for high stuff, you can't beat them.
What brand,,,good question, but the bigger one may be, do you get the one with wheels or skids.
You may half to start a thread on that :yes:
their worth the investment, and use some what runny mud when you use one:thumbsup:


----------



## ProbeGT (Mar 23, 2011)

No primer or Auto-scealant = fail

What actually do you see? texture difference between paper surface and mud surface? sometime painters put such a small skin of paint that you actually see everything. And when they use 3rd or 4th quality paint (usually called dirty water) it's not better.

Our biggest problem today is texturing. We can't have the drywall paper and mud textures to match properly so as soon as you got lighting, you see everything. The only way to avoid that is to skim the wall or ceiling.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

ProbeGT said:


> No primer or Auto-scealant = fail
> 
> What actually do you see? texture difference between paper surface and mud surface? sometime painters put such a small skin of paint that you actually see everything. And when they use 3rd or 4th quality paint (usually called dirty water) it's not better.
> 
> Our biggest problem today is texturing. We can't have the drywall paper and mud textures to match properly so as soon as you got lighting, you see everything. The only way to avoid that is to skim the wall or ceiling.


board brown,,, mud white,,!:blink:


----------



## ProbeGT (Mar 23, 2011)

board brown?


----------

